
As Google Fiber hits Atlanta, Comcast says, “don’t fall for the hype” - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/02/as-google-fiber-hits-atlanta-comcast-says-dont-fall-for-the-hype/
======
gautamnarula
I'm from the Atlanta suburbs, and Comcast has been terrible here. 300GB data
cap (as mentioned in the article), and they've been steadily jacking up the
price (now $70 a month) for unimpressive (30 MBPS) speeds. For people who
don't live in the area served by Google Fiber, the only real option to avoid
the price hikes is to switch between Comcast and AT&T once per year to get the
introductory rates.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Do you plan on signing up for Google Fiber when its available?

------
cmiller1
Comcast has a 300GB data cap... Google Fiber offers 2Gbps service. If Comcast
had Google Fiber's speed you could hit your data cap in 20 minutes.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Comcast isn't enforcing the cap in some markets yet, but I dread when they do.
I've only got a 250GB cap in the Chicago suburbs.

[https://i.imgur.com/oK6e1Xa.png](https://i.imgur.com/oK6e1Xa.png)

